# Pearl's Lemon Chicken



## Raine (Sep 21, 2005)

*PEARL'S LEMON CHICKEN* 

_Ingredients:_ 

3 skinless, boneless chicken breasts
2 tablespoons light soy sauce
1 tablespoon vodka
1/2 teaspoon sesame oil
1 teaspoon salt
1 large egg white, lightly beaten
3/4 cup sugar
1 tablespoon cornstarch
1/2 cup white vinegar
Grated rind of 1 lemon
Juice of 1 lemon
1/4 cup chicken broth
1 carrot, trimmed and scraped
1 scallion, trimmed
1/4 cup thin julienne strips of green pepper
1/4 cup drained pineapple chunks, cut in half
Peanut oil for deep-frying
3/4 cup water chestnut powder
1 tablespoon lemon extract 

_Directions:_ 

Trim off any fat and membranous fibers surrounding the chicken pieces. 

Combine the soy sauce, vodka, sesame oil, salt and egg white in a bowl. Add the chicken breasts and set aside. 

When ready to cook, combine the sugar, cornstarch, vinegar, lemon rind and lemon juice in a saucepan. Bring to the boil, stirring. Add the chicken broth and return to the boil, stirring until thickened. Set aside until chicken has been fried. 

Cut the carrot into 2-inch lengths then cut the lengths into thin slices. Cut the slices into thin slivers. Cut the scallions into thin slivers. 

Add the carrot, scallion, green pepper and pineapple chunks to the sauce. Bring to the boil and set aside. 

Heat the oil for deep frying. Dip the chicken pieces into the water chestnut powder and shake off any excess. Cook the chicken pieces in the oil for about 10 minutes, or until the coating is crisp and the chicken is cooked through. 

Place each piece of chicken on a flat surface. Using a sharp knife, cut it crosswise into 1 or 2-inch lengths. Arrange the pieces on a platter. Heat the sauce, add the lemon extract, if desired, and pour it over the chicken. Serve immediately. Serves 6.


----------



## Sandyj (Sep 21, 2005)

*Boy, does this sound good....*

I was looking for a lemon chicken recipe today - and this one looks really nice! Thanks for posting it...I've printed it out already....Sandyj


----------

